# Whats a good breed of horse for a Beginner?



## TexasBlaze

Arabians are wayyy to headstrong in general for a beginner. There are always acceptions to this though. My cousin wanted to learn to ride and she is the kind to get everything she wants so she got a pure white arabian as her first horse and got thrown. She threw away her horse and her riding just like that afterwards.

A breed in general would be a colder blooded horse. Not thoroughbreds or something that is really hotblooded but something like a quarter horse or a paint or something like that. They are generally more calm and not so pushy. 

You do have to remember however that for a first horse... NEVER choose a cheap horse. I put off learning to ride correctly for 5 years because my first horses shouldve been a "project" instead of a teacher. The horse i got and finally learned to ride on was $15,000 but i now have used the knowledge she gave me to completely retrain my first horse as a showhorse. 

Basically all im trying to say is dont skip out on quality because of money. Any breed can be a perfect teaching horse but the training and horse's character in general is what you look for.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I disagree with a lot of points in the post above me. 

One of my first horses was an arab. One after it was a TB. 

It depends on the individual horse. I've seen very hot non-beginner friendly quarter horses and TBs used in handicapped rider programs. 

What you need is a horse that has been there done that, has a good temperament, and is safe. Usually something a bit older and broke. 

Price is also not a factor. Actually, the more expensive horses I have ridden have been the most difficult to ride horses. 
The most I have ever spent on a horse was 2200 and he was a handful when I bought him, the $800 arab I rode was safe though. 

I would suggest working with a trainer who understands your skill level, budget, and needs who can help you find a good match for you. It is all based on the individual horse.


----------



## dee

I agree for the most part with Spastic. However, what you need in your first horse will also depend on what type of riding you intend to do. Riding lessons are practically a necessity if you plan to ride English. If you plan to ride in a western saddle, lessons are a good idea, but not an absolute necessity - unless you plan to show or compete in something. 

I've never had a lesson - not a formal one, anyway. But - I'd love to have lessons now. Just can't find anyone who has a suitable horse and saddle for me. (I'm super plus size!)

Your first horse should be older, calm and well trained in at least the basics, with no bad habits or vices. Around here, you can find horses like for $250 - $1,000 (or more, if you have lots of $$ - I don't), depending on what their breed (and sadly, color) is. A nice, grade chestnut gelding sold up the road from me for $250. I'f I'd known he was for sale, I'd have snatched him in a heartbeat for my grandkids!


----------



## Cowboy Ken

The color of the horse should match your hair!










Thats the criteria I use. P.S. the pony came with a Pedigree, and Show history, and looked very obedient in the round pen as well for a filly. But the color of the hair, is actually what did it!


I am joking, but my 8 year old and her 4 year old Haflinger are doing very well together. The horse is 13.2 hands, very intelligent, and the more they work together the closer they become.

For myself, I bought a quarterhorse!


----------



## Sunny

Breed is irrelevant to what is "beginner safe." It's all about training, training, training.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoosterDo

In the words of Clinton Anderson "an old ugly gelding is the perfect beginner horse" A horse that knows his job and loves his rider doesnt matter breed.


----------



## Citrus

I would say if you are speaking in generalities, a quarter horse would be the best.... and a bay at that


----------



## equiniphile

Don't look for breed, look for BEGINNER SAFE. I've known lamb-like TB's and hyper-as-heck Quarter Horses


----------



## Eastowest

I agree with others here-- rather than choosing a specific breed first, its more important to choose a first horse with the training, experience, and personality to be as safe as possible a start for the beginner, which will allow the beginner to learn and build confidence and skill on a tried and true horse. Having help, in the form of lessons, a trainer, coach, experienced friend, neighbor or family member-- also helps a great deal.

All of that said, There are many Appaloosas out there paired with beginner riders-- and if you like to compete, the ApHC and ApHCC have great youth and non-pro programs with a big variety of classes offered in several age and skill levels, and there are sponsored trail rides, open show awards, and mileage programs as well.


----------



## Azale1

What is important is a well trained horse who has been there done that. Also for a beginner I always recommend going to see a horse with your trainer to get a second professional opinion. But I have always disagreed with the whole don't limit your breed thought. If you have your heart set on one breed then go ahead and limit your search to that, but just understand that it will probably take you longer to find that perfect horse for you. So instead of taking something like a month to find the perfect horse it might take you 6 months.


----------



## WildJessie

Thanks for the input everyone. I know alot depends on the horse its self, but I also thought that the breed you choose also has alot to play into it. 

For example, when I am asked if a GSD is good breed for a first time owner? I usually say no, that they should go for a mix from a shelter, possibly a GSD Mix, to give them an idea on if GSDs are for them.


----------



## Poseidon

Some breeds have reputations for being hot, some being calmer. I work at a summer camp that has a horse program. We have almost entirely quarter horses, some of whom are dead broke and several that only the wranglers ride because they would take complete advantage of a child. 

But it really depends on the horse. The horses at camp know when they're being ridden by one of us or a child. One in particular is about 25. If a camper is on him, he's the greatest beginning horse. If one of the wranglers gets on him and lets him go in a pasture, he's one of the fastest horses in the herd and will just take off. 

It just depends on the horse.


----------



## Saskia

I don't think "raw beginners" should own horses. If you haven't had lessons already take a few months of lessons first, then get a horse. It will do you a world of good, and a lesson or two a week should be less than the cost of horse upkeep - so you won't be out of pocket. 

There are the occasional good TBs, and I have seen a few nice little Arabs but the reason these breeds are not often ideal is that they are sensitive. They are lovely looking and smart, but usually (not always) not as forgiving as some of the other breeds. Their sensitivity can make them ideal for the more experienced rider, but often a more tolerant horse will be better for the beginner. If you have you heart set on an Arab get an older one (over 10), in my experience they, along with TBs, seem to stay "young" for longer. 

Quarter horses, Standardbreds, mixed breeds all good. Just look for something that has done everything, and is quiet and calm.


----------



## WickedNag

As others have told you, choose the horse, not the breed!


----------



## Citrus

I still say Quarter horses as a generality, have a good temperment. Especially the geldings. When you do go to buy this horse, you have to not let your heart run away with you, and really pick one that is broke and trustworthy. It may require a few test rides. It may require the purchase of a less than eye catching old horse. But just think of how hard it will be to want to get back on if you are scared or feel constantly overwhelmed. 

Everyone has to start somewhere!!


----------



## Poseidon

It also may help to ask the current owner for a trial for a couple weeks or so to see if you are a good match.


----------



## Katesrider011

I personally don't believe it's the breed that matters, but it's more of the personality of the horse.


----------



## WildJessie

I won't be getting a horse anytime soon. I have little experience with horses, my aunt had one, and I have ridden a few(mostly on family trips.) I read all I can about horses and horse care.

Are there breed specific rescues for horses? That way I can work with a certain breed of horse. There are stables near me, but they are mostly for people who own horses.


----------



## Kymbadina

I wouldnt say it's breed specific.. More about training.. And it doesn't have to be expensive. We constantly get sale horses in and out of our barn. One was a 12 y/o tb who is sweet as can be. Anyone could ride her bareback in a halter. She was only 500. My paint I paid 700 he's nine and also dead broke. I wouldn't buy a 2y/o tb however though. I know people will disagree but I myself would look for a horse around 8-10. There SHOULD be plenty of training to be suitable but eitherway. That's why you test ride before buying 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WildJessie

I would definitely test ride before I buy. =)

Whate are Quarter Horse/Arab crosses like? I keep hearing good things about them. What are they like temperament wise and such?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I can't speak of the Quarab crosses, since I've never owned/ridden one, but here is Marq My Words, a pure bred 7 y.o. Arab stallion that I gelded. 2 months after he was gelded, I rode him in a Christmas parade, green broke (supposedly) and the following month I rode him on the New Year's Day trail ride. I then sold him to a little girl who had been bought the 'perfect' beginner horse that scared her so bad she wouldn't go near it. 

Here's the ad I wrote about Marq: 

Marq My Words by Nokitov (*Muscat x *Nahodka who was by Arax x Nepriadwa) out of Vallejo Marquessa (Tornado x AM Silversparrow who was by *Silver Vanity x *Blue Millet)

Marq is a 7 yo gelding, started by Eddie Ralston and now being ridden in Parades and on Trail rides and through Neighbourhoods by me. Marq is the most level headed, loving, gorgeous, smart, brave horse ever. My first ride on him was in a Christmas Parade and he was wearing an unbelievable collection of noisy bells, glitter, garland, ornaments.....you name it, he had some. Nothing phased him, not even the helicopter that flew very low overhead. 

His 2nd ride was on Jan 1st, right after I had injured my shoulder. I hopped on, told him "Try not to kill me." and off we went. It was wonderful! 

I just recently rode him through the neighbourhood at a friend's house to get to the trail we wanted to go on.. All the little kids came up, dragging rakes, bouncing basketballs, driving their Malibu Barbie Jeep, I thought I was going to die right then. He never even blinked. I should have known better. It was the first ride for either of us in 5 months. 

SOLD!! 

Depending on the horse, I would PREFER an Arabian to any other breed for a beginner. The key is THE HORSE, not the breed.


----------



## WildJessie

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I can't speak of the Quarab crosses, since I've never owned/ridden one, but here is Marq My Words, a pure bred 7 y.o. Arab stallion that I gelded. 2 months after he was gelded, I rode him in a Christmas parade, green broke (supposedly) and the following month I rode him on the New Year's Day trail ride. I then sold him to a little girl who had been bought the 'perfect' beginner horse that scared her so bad she wouldn't go near it.
> 
> Here's the ad I wrote about Marq:
> 
> Marq My Words by Nokitov (*Muscat x *Nahodka who was by Arax x Nepriadwa) out of Vallejo Marquessa (Tornado x AM Silversparrow who was by *Silver Vanity x *Blue Millet)
> 
> Marq is a 7 yo gelding, started by Eddie Ralston and now being ridden in Parades and on Trail rides and through Neighbourhoods by me. Marq is the most level headed, loving, gorgeous, smart, brave horse ever. My first ride on him was in a Christmas Parade and he was wearing an unbelievable collection of noisy bells, glitter, garland, ornaments.....you name it, he had some. Nothing phased him, not even the helicopter that flew very low overhead.
> 
> His 2nd ride was on Jan 1st, right after I had injured my shoulder. I hopped on, told him "Try not to kill me." and off we went. It was wonderful!
> 
> I just recently rode him through the neighbourhood at a friend's house to get to the trail we wanted to go on.. All the little kids came up, dragging rakes, bouncing basketballs, driving their Malibu Barbie Jeep, I thought I was going to die right then. He never even blinked. I should have known better. It was the first ride for either of us in 5 months.
> 
> SOLD!!
> 
> Depending on the horse, I would PREFER an Arabian to any other breed for a beginner. The key is THE HORSE, not the breed.



He is beautiful!! I am kind of jealous of the girl who got him.lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

WildJessie said:


> He is beautiful!! I am kind of jealous of the girl who got him.lol


LOL, so am I! If I hadn't gotten some very good money for him, he'd still be mine. I'm still kind of kicking myself for selling him.


----------



## VictoriasHeart

The Quarter Horse of course! I swear by them!


----------



## Azale1

Quarabs are wonderful horses. I used to own one, he was my first horse in fact and I everyday that passes I regret ever selling him. I only sold him because finances became so tight that I just couldn't care for him properly anymore. I always told people that he had the brain and endurance of an Arab and the calmness of the Quarter horse.


----------



## mom2pride

Breed is not the factor here, imho...you want a horse that is even tempered, knows his job, and has been there and done that...

Too many folks fall into the "love at first sight" thing, and wind up with a horse that is too much for them; as a trainer, I hate seeing that. In order to learn how to ride, you have to have a horse that's willing to 'accept' your mistakes, without being further confused by them. In other words speaking, he needs to be BROKE!


----------



## WildJessie

I would definitely looking for an older horse when the time comes to get a horse. Thanks fro the advice everyone!


----------



## baileydawn

There are Arabians out there that have "been there and done that" I was new to riding too but I was determined to get an Arabian. I got one and he has taught me EVERYTHING and now Im teaching him.  Definitely go for a more older horse though and dont worry about the cost. Just make sure hes has a soft temper and has just been through everything.  Good luck on your search!


----------



## sabandbelle

i like quarter horses but im no professinal


----------



## Delfina

It's all dependent on the personality of the horse and the training they have. I have a Quarter horse mare and while anyone can handle her on the ground, there's no way I'd put a beginner on her. She's completely unflappable but she assesses her rider and then proceeds to take advantage of them in every, last, single way possible. You need to know enough to establish from the start that *you* are in charge and will not be putting up with nonsense and then she's fine but a beginner will not be doing that. 

I just bought a lil Morgan, one very level headed lil guy for being 4. Completely the opposite of the age/breed I was looking for but he's perfect for me. My trainer picked him out based on his training/personality and how it would mesh with mine. Took her 6mo to find a suitable horse, we literally considered hundreds.

Find a trainer you like and take some lessons. Then when you are ready, have the trainer assist you in find the perfect horse for *you* and don't buy anything the trainer has a financial stake in, if the trainer is pushing you to purchase from them, find a new trainer!


----------



## Sarahandlola

TBs have very good tempermants too. Well mine those anyways. She is one of the quietest horses where she stays. She does not kick or bite. You can put her in a stall for hours and she would still stand quietly. She is great around other horses. and she is extremely quiet to ride apart from when she is fresh after not been ridden for a while. 

She is my first horse and she was very cheap so yes it does depend on the horse not the breed. And also it depends what you want to do with the horse.


----------



## my2geldings

WildJessie said:


> I am just wondering what everyone here thinks. I am a beginner basically when it comes to horses.
> 
> I was wondering what you all think is a good horse breed for a beginner? It could be a Mixed breed or a Purebred. I love Arabians, but I have heard they aren't very good horses for beginners.:-(
> 
> So what are your suggestions?


I would not focus on a breed as a first horse. Any breed can make a fantastic first horse. What you need to focus on is the horse's training instead. I would look for an older horse who's done all sorts of things. There are lots of older horses that people are moving on from, that are generally for sale for cheaper.

It's true that Arabians can be flighty, but so can QH or other otherwise breeds. You really have to do some research into each specific horse you end looking at. My first ever horse, was going to be an arab and he was an absolutely fantastic first horse. He was so well broke, and a gentleman. He would have been absolutely fantastic.

If you are able to, try to take someone with you who has some really horse experience to advise you.


----------



## Gizmo

I agree with what everyone really says. I think it depends on the training. But Quarter Horses are known for being calm horses. But it all depends on the training and the horse I wouldn't really look for the breed.


----------

